# OceanHorn et les sauvegardes iCloud



## LossId (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai commencé sur iPad une partie avec ce jeu et j'aimerais reprendre la sauvegarde via iCloud sur l'AppleTV. Pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre car apparemment, après configuration de l'AppleTV et les comptes iCloud + iTunes renseignés, je n'ai aucune sauvegarde qui s'affichent sur l'AppleTV.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## LossId (3 Novembre 2015)

Apparemment ça marche avec certains jeux mais pas avec OceanHorn, je précise au passage que je récupère mes sauvegarde iPad sur iPhone mais toujours pas sur AppleTV. Attente d'une mise à jour ?

De plus, AppleTV n'a pas droit au DTS. Apple bride considérablement (avec ce boitier et iTunes) les audiophiles.


----------



## stefhan (29 Septembre 2019)

Aujourd’hui 2019 cela fonctionne !


----------

